# Hair falling out during IVF



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Is it a side effect of any of the drugs during treatment? Have noticed significant hair loss, so much hair is falling out.

Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Brighton,

It is listed as a side effect of buserelin used during downreg. Not all that common though but as you are going through a chemically induced menopause then I suppose it could happen. Stress tends to be a more common cause of temporary hair loss though. Speak to clinic if you are concerned about it.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

